# Aldabras like corn too



## Chipdog (May 6, 2008)

wait there is one over here too??






Oh but this one is sooo good






But this one is good too..






After a bit the other one came out for some also. Gave them a quick squirt with the hose while I was cleaning their pool.











ps they like the husks also







I hope you guys like the pics. I have to honest I just love seeing my buddies on the net.


----------



## Jenn1 (May 6, 2008)

Those are great pics.
Beautiful torts you have there.I love to see pics.


----------



## TestudoGeek (May 7, 2008)

I love these guys and their photo diary.
keep up the good work!


----------



## Coldliz (May 7, 2008)

I love these guys too! I just want to kiss them they are cute!


----------



## susan (May 7, 2008)

That is my favorite kind of tortoise!! How awesome!!! I am jealous


----------



## spikethebest (May 7, 2008)

i love seeing your tortoises on the net as well. please feel free to share all the pics you want!!!

keep it coming!!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (May 7, 2008)

Where can you buy aldabras???

______________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)
www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Chipdog (May 8, 2008)

You can find a bunch on http://market.kingsnake.com/index.php?cat=50 .
I got mine from a local "breeder". I ended up paying top dollar but I was really happy with that lack of pyramiding. If you are interested I can work on hooking you up with the guy I got mine from. He is out of Ft. Lauderdale. Maybe worth the drive.

Chip


----------



## JBHerps (May 21, 2008)

Chipdog said:


> You can find a bunch on http://market.kingsnake.com/index.php?cat=50 .
> I got mine from a local "breeder". I ended up paying top dollar but I was really happy with that lack of pyramiding. If you are interested I can work on hooking you up with the guy I got mine from. He is out of Ft. Lauderdale. Maybe worth the drive.
> 
> Chip


GORGEOUS ANIMALS!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Where is he in Ft. Lauderdale? I'm down in Parkland.


----------



## -EJ (May 22, 2008)

Very nice looking animals. He always has the most perfect looking Aldabras... Captive bred... in the Seychells.

He advertises in Reptiles magazine.

Ed
(who also sells Aldabras... for the time being)




Chipdog said:


> You can find a bunch on http://market.kingsnake.com/index.php?cat=50 .
> I got mine from a local "breeder". I ended up paying top dollar but I was really happy with that lack of pyramiding. If you are interested I can work on hooking you up with the guy I got mine from. He is out of Ft. Lauderdale. Maybe worth the drive.
> 
> Chip


----------



## Barb92083 (May 22, 2008)

They are beautiful what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Chipdog (May 25, 2008)

The guy I got them from is Dr. Richard Miller. His e-mail is [email protected]. I had seen his adds in the mags but met him in person at the Daytona reptile show. 

The camera I use is an old broken Olympus digital. I have to hold the lens slide open or the camera shuts off. I just take a bunch of pics on a high resolution and crop and clean them on the computer.


----------



## JBHerps (May 26, 2008)

> The guy I got them from is Dr. Richard Miller. His e-mail is [email protected]. I had seen his adds in the mags but met him in person at the Daytona reptile show.


OH!! I met him there too. he has lovely animals.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (May 28, 2008)

Chipdog said:


> You can find a bunch on http://market.kingsnake.com/index.php?cat=50 .
> I got mine from a local "breeder". I ended up paying top dollar but I was really happy with that lack of pyramiding. If you are interested I can work on hooking you up with the guy I got mine from. He is out of Ft. Lauderdale. Maybe worth the drive.
> 
> Chip



Thank you for the info. Looking at the prices, I think that it might be a while before I will be able to get one. Maybe someday hopefully 

_________________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------

